# does hyperthyroid throw off other lab results?



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

As I've been readin through posts on here I formed a question. I haven't found anything on here about hyperthyroid throwing off some of your cbc's. Of course I have much more to read. Maybe I just haven't found it yet. My wbc is slightly high and some other stuff isn't in range. Plus my absolute neutrophil count is high. My doctor did those tests with my thyroid tests and told me my thyroid is probably throwing the others off. Anybody else found that to be true for themselves? Or should I question her again on this? Thx.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Being hyperthyroid can or hypothryoid can cause a lot of issues and affect blood levels. I have had several of my levels either too high or too low when I was hyper and hypo. So yes, it definitely does affect your blood levels.


----------



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thx desrtbloom


----------

